# Free Knitting Pattern - Shawl Scarf



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

A Beautiful bit-of-knitting in two different colors. I love the peachy color as it shows off the stitches much better. And it would also be lovely in a light lemony yellow or ecru, soft green, lilac, wine. In other words, about any color, eh? A good way to use up yarn and make a gift at the same time.

Did I mention that the pattern was free? From a generous designer's archives (check out her monthly archives for other beautiful, free, patterns).

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEff12/KSPATTunleaving.php


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Love them! So soft and feminine.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

So beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Very pretty. Thanks for posting


----------



## jasann100 (Sep 1, 2011)

Love this, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for the link. It is beautiful.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Really like this. Thanks for sharing your find!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks! Hope to make it soon!


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Really pretty shawl! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

These are adorable and perfect for using up my stash. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. Have bookmarked this site.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

that is beautiful


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Beautiful  Thank you for posting.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Lovely! This one does not look too difficult, so I have printed the pattern out and will give it a try in the not too distant future!


----------

